# Hi, I'm new here



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi,

I'm new here and I want to introduce myself a bit.

My name is Stephani, I am 30 years old and come form Germany.
I am living with my too cute cats (2years and 6months) called Tinka and Luna, with four budgerigars and my boyfriend.

Are there any others from Germany here in this forum?
I hope I will have a lot of fun with you all here.

Regards,
Stephani


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi stephani, welcome to the forum.  I have one cat, and she is a 4 year old tortoise shell. Look forward to seeing pictures of your kitties.


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you for welcome me. 

I hope my English is good enough for you. :roll:


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Your English is fine! .


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi! I'm new too, looking forward to hearing all about your cats!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there welcome to the forum this is a great place to be


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Stephani! It't great to have you here. I'll look forward to your posts. Your English is fine!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Stephani! It't great to have you here. I'll look forward to your posts. Your English is fine!


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Stephani! Wie gehts?  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Stephani and welcome!

I am sure it will be noticed that your English is better than my own! :wink: 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and yes your english is fine! :wink:


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Thank you very much to all of you. 

@sentimentalgirl
Do you speak German?

@Mike
Perhaps due to my school English, but I often have problems to eypress my thoughts and have to work with a dictionary. But sometimes i take the wrong translation. So please, be lenient toward me. 

I think I will have enough time this evening to show you pictures of my babies.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Teffito, Nich spreche deutch.... I was studying German, when I was in college (I'm from Czech Rep but moved to Canada 3 years ago) for 2 years. It was so hard! In any case, I like studying foreign languages. I was pretty good in German but I lost it in time. I wasn't speaking it at all (only at school). If you don't use the language you forget it fast...


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

You do speak good English - I saw a few of your other posts before this one and I could have sworn you were from this side of the ocean.


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Bean,
Thank you very much.  
I'm anxious about using the wrong translation for what I want to say. 

@sentimentalgirl
Yes, I know what you mean. I have the same problem with French.
But I must agree German is very difficult to learn as a foreign language.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Teffito, I also studied Spanish for 4 yrs and Italian for 1 year. Well, I lernt my lesson: never study more than 1 latin languages!!! I'm mixing them all together... And, by the way, my hubby is Romania - which is another latin language - oh, gosh, my brain is all confused!!!!


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, teffito! My husband and I have been married for 2-1/2 years and we have two 2-1/2-year-old cats - George and Herbie.

I can't say that I've ever been to Germany but I would LOVE to go sometime. Both my husband and I have a lot of interest in the castles in and around Germany and would enjoy touring them. 

I have relatives in Germany - my mom's cousin, his wife and daughter live in a small village near Frankfurt (I think). He comes back to the United States (specifically North Dakota) every year for hunting season.

Your English translation is just fine and, by the way, your cats are so cute!


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi,

Yes, you should spent some time on visiting Germany. It is very interesting. It is just a small country but has so many different landscapes. From the mountains to the sea. 

The kitten in my avatar are not mine. I treid to upload photos of my kitties which I already put into the photo.gallery, but it hasn't been working until now. Unfortunately I cand find the mistake I made. :? 
I will try it again later.


----------



## teffito (Mar 2, 2004)

Hi everybody,

It's a long time since I last posted in this forum. But I found my way back. 

In the meantime a lot of changes occured.
I met a new man in my life, moved to the countryside and married two years ago.
My two beloved kitties are still with me, but one got cancer and it's just a matter of time that she will pass away. 
She's fine at the moment and I will tell you more in an other thread.

Cheers,
Stephani


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

Welcome back and congrats on your love life!

I am so sorry to hear that one of your sweet cats has cancer. I've never had to deal with a sick cat so far, and I dread the day that it happens. I'm glad that you say she's doing fine right now, though. I know that you will cherish every day that you're blessed to still have her, though.


----------

